# Metallic Gold Burberry Hobo Bag



## Debbie65

I just purchased this Burberry hobo bag from Fashionphile.   I found it under 2 names online. 1 called Hoxton and another called Brooke.  Which one is it?   Also I would like to know what year this bag came out?  Does anyone know or can someone tell me how to read the "serial number".  I love metallic bags. Usually I go for silver but I found this in gold, and being quilted and in a hobo style, I had to have it!  It's pretty oversized but it's not overly wide or deep!  Love the lock look.  Larger bags are making a comeback!  What do you all think of this Burberry bag?  Too much gold?  Lol. Has anyone seen the super large YSL hobo bag yet?


----------



## alisonzk

Hi Debbie!

My 2 cents:

Your bag is the Brooke model.

The Hoxton bag is very similar and the difference is that little flap that crosses over the bag.
Brooke model has that padlock to close the bag. Hoxton is zippered.


----------



## Debbie65

alisonzk said:


> Hi Debbie!
> 
> My 2 cents:
> 
> Your bag is the Brooke model.
> 
> The Hoxton bag is very similar and the difference is that little flap that crosses over the bag.
> Brooke model has that padlock to close the bag. Hoxton is zippered.


Thank you!    Fashionphile listed it under Hoxton so there is the start of the confusion lol. I started searching to see when the bag was first released and that's when I saw it was referred to as Brooke. I'm just curious to know the age of the bag as the condition of it looks near perfect. I don't recall ever seeing this bag in person. I got it for $265. That makes it even sweeter. The materials and craftsmanship alone exceeds $265 imo! Thank you Fashionphile! Lol


----------



## alisonzk

I know, it's so bizarre! Because Fashionpile has also the zippered model under Hoxton!! 

But trust me! Yours is a beautiful Brooke bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you!    Fashionphile listed it under Hoxton so there is the start of the confusion lol. I started searching to see when the bag was first released and that's when I saw it was referred to as Brooke. I'm just curious to know the age of the bag as the condition of it looks near perfect. I don't recall ever seeing this bag in person. I got it for $265. That makes it even sweeter. The materials and craftsmanship alone exceeds $265 imo! Thank you Fashionphile! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5398343


It's a beautiful bag for sure! An instant eye-catcher. Congrats on getting such a good deal on it.


----------



## Debbie65

IntheOcean said:


> It's a beautiful bag for sure! An instant eye-catcher. Congrats on getting such a good deal on it.


Thank you!  I'm so glad I decided to purchase it although I never seen the bag ever in person. I purchased online and did a store pickup that day. When I saw it in person I was blown away as I expected the gold to be cracked on the leather or obvious scratches and such as Fashionphile made notes of scratches and scuffs. When I saw the bag I was like WHERE!?  It looked nearly perfect. You need a microcope to see what Fashionphile noted!  Lol. I'm totally pleased with my purchase and with my experience with Fashionphile, like always.


----------



## chaojixyy

wow~Congrats on getting such a good deal on it.


----------



## Debbie65

chaojixyy said:


> wow~Congrats on getting such a good deal on it.


Thank you so much. It is a beautiful bag but I rarely use it.  I just don't have much to put in it. Lol. But it's a keeper!  When I need a larger bag I'll be ready!


----------

